# Manasquan to Shrewsberry Rocks report



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

We took our 6 man charter today ( Sat, 25th Juine) and had an all around good day. Landed 12-14 Blues to about 6 pounds. Lost an equal number of blues at the boat for a variety of reasons. Good eating size and kept althat we boatedl. Variety was provided by some Sea bass shorts, a goodly number of spiny dogfish, a 23" 4.5 lb summer flounder and two good Stripers. One of 38" and 18 lbs and the second of 44 " and 36 lbs. The largest bass was taken by one of our group that had never fished the salt before. Now I fear he's spoiled!

All in all a good day on the water. Seas were calm and weather overall was great. 

Dave

Dave


----------



## Mantra (May 31, 2005)

Sounds like you were chunking for the bass. Very nice catch ! 36 lbs for his 1st fish -not bad.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

*chunking*

Actually, we had stopped using bait 'cause of the dogfish. All the fish, including the 4.5 lb flounder and some small sea bass took diamond jugs with a piece of surgical tubing on the end. 

dave


----------

